# I got a request for a custom pen.



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have somebody that is wanting a custom pen made. He wants a 375 H&H Magnum cartridge rollerball pen with Mopane for the cap. I can't do it right now so do any of you experts that I have trained :wink: want to give it a try? He is going to pay $100 for the pen.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Same offer Bobby - my shop is available for you. You could make the pen and ring box and be well on your way to getting rich.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Viking, but I am about 300 miles north right now. LOL I am hoping to be back down that way next week sometime.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a heckuva challenge, Bobby.. I had some mopane once I got in an african wood collection..but nana mas.. Also, the 375 is a BIG ***** bullet !!. If he wants a rollerball, then it would have to be a two piece screw on pen to keep the ink from leaking or evaporating I think.. If the customer is a 'reloader' and has some unprimed or spent cartridges and some bullets to fit, it might be 'doable'..but I dunno about the threading on the caps. Might be possible with a churchill or cigar kit if the parts would fit in the cartridge/blank.. If ya can get a cartridge and bullet from him I'd be glad to give it a shot and just send it back to you to do biz with him. Also might be able to work it into one of the 'biggies'...Emperor, Lotus, etc.. Would have to see the cartridge first though....just a few thoughts ...jd


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is one I did for Charles Helms. It was a 458 cal so a 375 should work ok.


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

Bobby.. that is a awesome pen.. what would it cost me to get one like that made?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Neck diameter .404 in (10.3 mm)
Base diameter .513 in (13.0 mm)
Case length 2.850 in (72.4 mm)


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Cartridge drawing here.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Charles I get a 403 forbidden message when I try to open that page up


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Forgot that beauty, Bobby.. You CAN do it..lol...Out of curiosity..how did you handle the 'threading' on the cartridge and cap?..

had the same problem, Bobby..click on it and backspace the site to 'stevespages.com' and follow the buttons on his reloading site.

or mebbe link below will work..

http://stevespages.com/jpg/cd375hollandandhollandmagnum.jpg


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Try going here and clicking the 375H&H link.

I guess he could have a disclaimer somewhere for the reloading data that stores a cookie so if this does not work start at the beginning like Tortuga says.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Forgot that beauty, Bobby.. You CAN do it..lol...Out of curiosity..*how did you handle the 'threading' on the cartridge and cap?..*
> 
> had the same problem, Bobby..click on it and backspace the site to 'stevespages.com' and follow the buttons on his reloading site.
> 
> ...


It worked just like the slimlines do on the cartridge pens you make with them. Just put the tube inside and wrap it if you have too and then epoxy.

Ok I just did some calulating and the 3/8th tube should just fit inside of the 375 H&H Magnum cartridge.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Git after it, Robert...too much heavy thinkin' for me...LOL:tongue: 

Tune in channel 8 at 7 PM for "Okie Noodling"...rerun of a 'new' kinda fishing..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Thanks for the offer Viking, but I am about 300 miles north right now. LOL I am hoping to be back down that way next week sometime.


I know you'll have plenty to do when you get back but if you want a break and play with some tools the offer is open any time.


----------

